# wanted-7.62x39



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

just wondering if anyone has any 7.62x39 ammo they want to get rid of???


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

How much do you need and what is your per round price you are looking for?


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

looking for around 1000 rnds and willing to pay around 300 per thou.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

I could help you out, but not for that price.

Good luck


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

If you can wait 2-3 weeks just go to cabelas and order some. You can get 1000 rounds for 264 bucks. It comes in 2 ammo boxes.Took me about two weeks to get mine last month.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Cabela's has Wolf ammo for sale at @ $265/1000 in their catalog. Last I heard it was on backorder, but probably the best deal you'll find. Cheaper than dirt can't beat that price.


OOOps. Beat me to it.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

$276.00 per 1000 and in stock
They are a good company ,I have dealt with them before
http://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=6885&dir=18|830|852


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

Thankx for the info guys. Wideners is place


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Just so you know they are running behind on orders like eveyone else. They say it takes approx 18 days from the time you order to delivery


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If you want the ammo now, shoot me a pm and we can see if we can close a deal. No postage/shipping charge here! lol


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Cabelas is backordered on backordered 7.62. It will take awhile to get your ammo from them. Big Chessie send me a pm if you got ammo to sell.


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I got 1260 rounds for .22 a round at the gun show in Niles. $277.00 - and all were on stripper clips. Yugo surplus.

I believe there is a show this weekend.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

ltfd596 said:


> I got 1260 rounds for .22 a round at the gun show in Niles. $277.00 - and all were on stripper clips. Yugo surplus.
> 
> I believe there is a show this weekend.


It is good ammo.
They have good clips.
But remember to clean your gun after the fact because this ammo is corrosive.


----------



## olwhitee (Apr 10, 2004)

SOG has yugo with clips for just over .26 a round. So I would say you got a great deal there. 10.95/40 round box but if you buy 28 boxes trhe price goes to 10.75

Glad I stocked up last year, the prices are getting crazy.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess saving my box primed cases to reload wasn't so crazy after all....


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

BigChessie said:


> If you want the ammo now, shoot me a pm and we can see if we can close a deal. No postage/shipping charge here! lol


Sent you a PM.


----------



## buckeyejim (Apr 3, 2009)

check swapgiant have seen them there. Jim


----------

